# The measurement of a large stubbs scoop?



## EquestrianFairy (19 January 2009)

I cannot for the life of me find out how much a large stubb scoop measures for feed?

For eg: if im feeding 1.5kg of feed what is this in the stubb scoop? 1/2?


----------



## scotsmare (19 January 2009)

It depends on the feed!  I know that the winergy condition feed is 900g per stubbs scoop, but not sure what nuts would be - heavier, I would assume!  Could you not just take some kitchen scales to the yard with you?


----------



## Fantasy_World (19 January 2009)

Good idea or else measure some out with scoops into a carrier bag and weigh with some hay/haylage scales.
Once you know how many scoops equate to different feeds then just make a note of them or stick a label with the information inside or outside your feed bin so you remember.


----------



## EquestrianFairy (19 January 2009)

I took my kitchen scales but it 400kg was only 1/4 of a scoop- does that sound right?


----------



## mil1212 (19 January 2009)

i brought some scales the other day for this reason. I think a scoop of alfa a was 400g and a scoop of baileys no 4 nuts was 1kg.... so it really depends what you are measuring.  Some feed manufactures websites give approx weights for a scoop.


----------

